# Hair Dye



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place so sorry if its in the wrong spot!

I have blondeish hair and its been highlighted a few months ago and now looks tired!  Am considering going brunette for a change - never done it before and want to do it at home (because of the cost).  But does anyone know if it will all go one colour of it the highlighted bits would go lighter?  

Need to get this right as dont want it to all fall out!  Fed up with salons and hair dye as thye always charge loads and I have never had a skin test done which concerns me as have had a bad reaction to black henna in the past.  

Oh!  And can anyone suggest any good brands of dye?!

Thanks! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi your in the right place - I just cant help - hopefully a few Ff hairdressers will be along soon


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm a habititual hair colourer, I would guess the lighter/highlighted bits would be a different colour & possibly pick up a reddish colour if they are blonde.

I tend to use the Ferria ones which are a really intense colour & just tried one of the Scwarzkopf ones which were ok but not as nice. If you're not wanting something intense of vibrant the herbal essences ones are nice.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I colour my hair and always do the allergy test as instructed, though sometimes i do end up having a slight irritation reaction dependant on the brand used. 
The hair dye i currently have waitng to be used is a Garnier Nutrisse cream one and on the box it says, i think most hair dyes say this.

DO NOT USE

*.* BLACK HENNA TATTOO: if you have ever had a black henna tattoo, even a long time ago, you are very likely to have become allergic without realising it. Take no Risk. Never use this product unless you have done the skin allergy test 48 hours before use.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  Am going to give it a go with a semi permanent one I think!  That way if its not great its not too much of a disaster and def going to do that tester properly.  Had one of those black henna tattoos years ago and it burnt my skin badly so will be very cautious and make sure I do a thorough test.

Going to surprise DH with the brunette look - never gone brown before!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Libeth

Ooh I am not a hairdresser, but would say going from blonde to brunette yourself is a bit risky  .

I have done both for years, at the haidressers lol and yonks ago they used to die your hair red first and then brown to avoid your hair going green  !  Now, I think they use a brunette colour that has some red in, so you get that nice rich shiny brown.

What about getting somebody who does home hairdressing to do it for you?  That should be cheaper  .

What you need is  poppy05, poppy help  .

Louj


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

OOh glad I read that this morning was off to buy it!!

Might have to go blonde instead!!  And just try that!  Or like you say find someone who does it at home.  

Thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Libeth

Im sorry ive not replied sooner but ive only just seen this (thanksz lou for the pm   )

Firstly any reputable salon wouldn't even consider putting colour on your hair without doing a skin test first, grrrrr that really annoys me!! sorry  

Anyway, as Lou said you will need to have red put on the blonde first, to avoid the brown dying it green!
If you are happy to go a reddy brown then using a brown dye that has some red in it will do fine, something chestnutty would be ok, most of the chocolate browns have red in them too.
The highlighted bits would probably come up a bit lighter then the rest, or at least would be the first bits to fade, so you may need to colour it a couple of times, with colour its just trial and error, see how it comes out, you may like the fact some of it is still lighter in places, it will give it a more natural look.

Good luck!  

Love Danni x x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Poppy  

Louj


----------

